

Distributing Glassware - flagstaffaz
https://developers.google.com/glass/distributing/index

======
dm2
Will Glass allow for an augmented reality experience using the camera?

From what I've read there are limits on what apps can access and when they can
use the camera.

I envision being able to look at an object (or person) and have a box drawn
around it with possibly more information.

Something like these two links:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIvnKjxioS8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIvnKjxioS8)

[http://www.parworks.com/?q=technology](http://www.parworks.com/?q=technology)

I also want to be able to have virtual art on the walls in my home. I know
that will be available for version 2 or 3 but what about the initial release?

~~~
jff
Since Glass just displays a small rectangle at upper right part of your visual
field, it's not much use for that sort of application. You'd have to twist
your head around until the virtual screen appeared to cover the object you
wanted to look at.

Seriously, I'm amazed how many people seem to think Glass can place things
anywhere in their visual field, when it's very definitely restricted to a
small rectangle, as though you were holding a smartphone about a foot away
from your head.

~~~
nevster
It's because the original promo video gave that impression:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSnB06um5r4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSnB06um5r4)

~~~
judk
Yeah. That was a concept video created before anyone (even the ad production
team) had seen Glass.

Kinda weird that they didn't even get the display position right.

------
jayzalowitz
If anyone has glass for me to test on, I would inappropriately love you too
much.

~~~
dm2
Best I can do for ya:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=glass+emulator](https://www.google.com/search?q=glass+emulator)

[https://github.com/Scarygami/mirror-api](https://github.com/Scarygami/mirror-
api)

[https://glass-python-starter-demo.appspot.com/](https://glass-python-starter-
demo.appspot.com/)

[https://developers.google.com/glass/playground](https://developers.google.com/glass/playground)

------
EGreg
If you have some time and opportunity to work on a Glassware project, contact
me - you can find me on [http://qbix.com/about](http://qbix.com/about)

I have some ideas I'd like to implement together if any fellow developers are
interested.

